# New new york rider



## pr3dict (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey, Im taking up skiing or snowboarding in the next few months as my friend just bought a house upstate new york. I figure its a good time to start lol... Anyway, Ill be heading to windham and hunter when I finally get some good gear to ride with. 
Right now Im looking at columbia stuff as my wife sent me a link for some coupon to their friends and family store. Thanks for having a cool forum with a lot of info on it, Ive been checking it out for some info without registering


----------

